# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  How It Was: My first Lucid Dream - EE Times (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*How It Was: My first Lucid Dream**EE Times (blog)*Actually, the title of this column should really have been My first (and only) *Lucid Dream*, because this happened to me only one time, but  suffice it to say  it's an occasion I shall always remember. Before we plunge headfirst into the fray with *...**and more »*

----------

